# MAST QUADRANT тубусная технология. Интергемиляминэктомия L5-S1 слева



## hurmatov (15 Мар 2011)

08/02/2011 Сделали операцию по удалению грыжи. Далее пишу из выписки: Оперативное лечение MAST QUADRANT тубусная технология фирмы MEDTRONIC SOFAMOR DANEK. Интергемиляминэктомия L5-S1 слева. Удаление грыжи м\п диска L5-S1 слева.
Из рекомендаций: Через месяц после операции ЛФК и бассейн, Милдронат 3 раза в день в течении месяца.
Врач перед операцией сказал, что операцию будут делать по новой технологии и восстановительный будет небольшим и последствий для организма не так много. 
После выписки (через 3 недели после операции),состояние было "хоть в космос". 
Сейчас эпизодически возникают болезненные ощущения в пояснице в основном с правой стороны (грыжа была слева). Когда много похожу то возникает ноющая боль. Сегодня сходил на первый сеанс ЛФК.

Хотелось бы узнать у многоуважаемых врачей нейрохирургов, невропатологов - Действительно, ли это "новая технология"? Какой период после такой операции рекомендуется бездельничать (работа сидячая)? Стоит ли ждать полного прекращения болевых ощущений или это не показатель? Можно ли сейчас укреплять спину подтягиваясь на турнике или это слишком? Ну и так может, чего-нибудь от себя посоветуете... Заранее благодарен... 

p.s. прошу прощения у администрации форума т.к. изначально уже разместил это сообщение в другой теме...


----------



## nuwa (15 Мар 2011)

hurmatov написал(а):


> p.s. прошу прощения у администрации форума т.к. изначально уже разместил это сообщение в другой теме...


Не переживайте! Мы справились с этой задачей, удалив лишниесообщения и открыв для Вас отдельную тему!


----------



## Maруся (23 Июн 2011)

У меня тоже была такая операция...но полететь в космос не хотелось,через две недели случилось обострение,вот уже второй месяц пошел после операции....а я только начала приходить в себя...из домашних дел-только ходьба по дому и ЛФК. На данный момент беспокоят прострелы в пояснице....надеюсь поскорее почувствовать себя человеком!


----------

